# I think I was just sexually assured by my passengers.



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm a male uber driver in my 20's. I picked up three women from a bar and they were clearly intoxicated but still coherent and reasonable upon getting in and telling me their destination. As we drove though things turned sexual very quickly. The ladies started asking personal questions. It got as bad as them asking how big my penis is and whether or not I ate *****. The lady in my front passenger seat touched my arm, face, and lap all while laughing saying "I bet he wishes this ride was over". Normally I would have stopped and made them leave the car but they were my last fare during a guarantee period which required me to maintain 4.7 or higher rating. Kicking them out and giving them a piece of mind would have resulted in me losing my guarantee. Now I feel used and dirty, like I was not their driver but more of a male escort or stripper.

What would yall have done? Am I overreacting or is this as bad as I think it is? I don't know what constitutes sexual assault but I feel like if I behaved the same way with a lady I'd have been charged with something.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm sorry, "man up" dude!


----------



## why uber why (Jan 9, 2015)

Did they assure you of your sexual orientation or did they assure they were going to have sex with you ? I can assure you the title of your thread is confusing !


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

I know, auto correct didn't like assault. I can't change it


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

3MATX said:


> I'm a male uber driver in my 20's. I picked up three women from a bar and they were clearly intoxicated but still coherent and reasonable upon getting in and telling me their destination. As we drove though things turned sexual very quickly. The ladies started asking personal questions. It got as bad as them asking how big my penis is and whether or not I ate *****. The lady in my front passenger seat touched my arm, face, and lap all while laughing saying "I bet he wishes this ride was over". Normally I would have stopped and made them leave the car but they were my last fare during a guarantee period which required me to maintain 4.7 or higher rating. Kicking them out and giving them a piece of mind would have resulted in me losing my guarantee. Now I feel used and dirty, like I was not their driver but more of a male escort or stripper.
> 
> What would yall have done? Am I overreacting or is this as bad as I think it is? I don't know what constitutes sexual assault but I feel like if I behaved the same way with a lady I'd have been charged with it.


What do you think you should do if this happened at any other workplace. Or are you looking for attention. Those who feel abused don't go into a story driven account of the situation. And no offence you are going to get called out on this for sure. I promised I wouldn't flame people on here so I'm going to not get into it.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I would have given them the D !!!


----------



## why uber why (Jan 9, 2015)

I was just having a little fun , i figured that it was a mistake !


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> What do you think you should do if this happened at any other workplace. Or are you looking for attention. Those who feel abused don't go into a story driven account of the situation. And no offence you are going to get called out on this for sure. I promised I wouldn't flame people on here so I'm going to not get


I reported them to uber. I just wanted to see what other drivers opinions were.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I would've ****ed them. And then rated them based on that.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> I would've ****ed them. And then rated them based on that.


Well, Your rating doesn't matter, they would be rating you and if those hoes are use to the 12' sandwich at Subway, your rating could drop enough to get you deactivated. Please save us how big of a sandwich your dealing with most dudes can't measure the product they are offering and most girls will not tell you to your face how bad it was, but thanks to Uber and the privacy laws, they can rate your performance without being expose.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

I would 1 star them and report them to Uber. I wouldn't kick a pax out for that unless I felt in serious danger, and as a male I doubt I'd feel that way unless the 3 women were all 6 foot tall and built like a brick shit house. But if you did kick them out and report the issue to Uber, Uber really should be taking your side of the story and not cancelling your guarantee based on this one ride. The CSRs in Brisbane seem to be supportive of these sorts of issues, reports from some on here are that other CSRs may not give a damn.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

You can edit the title under thread tools at the top. You got felt up by some drunk middle aged ladies, sounds terrible, too bad your young and inexperienced otherwise this thread could have been about how you banged three middle aged ladies. Way sexier.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

This thread has just reinforced the double standards that apply in our society. It's just like when a female teacher gets off or gets a reduced sentence for banging her male student. Everyone is all "lucky bastard getting laid".

I am a male, and I just do not understand this attitude. If this was a female driver and it was male passengers, the responses would be completely reversed. No one, absolutely NO ONE deserves to be sexually harassed while carrying out their job. 

For those suggesting the OP bang one/all of the pax, the OP didn't mention what they looked like. Maybe I'm not thinking straight, but I don't mount every female that gives me a second look. They could be absolute trailer trash who were obviously drunk as hell. And what if they were hot as hell and you do have sex with them? Next thing you know you are in the paper, you are deactivated as an Uber driver who took advantage of a female passenger who was under the influence.

Society has changed a lot in the last 20 odd years. We tell women that this kind of behaviour is not to be tolerated from men, yet it is somehow okay for women to do it to men? 

Get real people.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well at least you didn't have Lorena Bobbitt as a pax.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> This thread has just reinforced the double standards that apply in our society. It's just like when a female teacher gets off or gets a reduced sentence for banging her male student. Everyone is all "lucky bastard getting laid".
> 
> I am a male, and I just do not understand this attitude. If this was a female driver and it was male passengers, the responses would be completely reversed. No one, absolutely NO ONE deserves to be sexually harassed while carrying out their job.
> 
> ...


You're taking it waaaaay too seriously mate.. I can easily tell that most of the replies here are sarcastic.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Men are the most dangerous creature on earth, women are not, being groped by a woman is completely different than a woman being assaulted. The standard is not double, it's completely different. The offence is ours to the implication that what a woman experiences could ever be similar to what the OP is *****ing about.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Men are the most dangerous creature on earth, women are not, being groped by a woman is completely different than a woman being assaulted. The standard is not double, it's completely different. The offence is ours to the implication that what a woman experiences could ever be similar to what the OP is *****ing about.


I agree with a lot of what you're saying. The threat factor is not there. But this is about being in a situation where one doesn't feel able to respond appropriately out of fear of losing money or a job. It's not really about assault assuming he could have physically stopped them (which a woman probably couldn't in the same situation) it's about harassment because he COULD stop them but didn't feel he could without repercussions regarding his employment and income.

FYI I am a woman and men ABSOLUTELY don't get what women have to worry about on a daily basis (see below link) but just because women are victimized more doesn't mean men can't be.

https://feministphilosophers.wordpress.com/2012/03/01/why-i-am-a-male-feminist/


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

The guy didn't kick them out because he was afraid of ratings, it's allot different dude.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> I would 1 star them and report them to Uber. I wouldn't kick a pax out for that unless I felt in serious danger, and as a male I doubt I'd feel that way unless the 3 women were all 6 foot tall and built like a brick shit house. But if you did kick them out and report the issue to Uber, Uber really should be taking your side of the story and not cancelling your guarantee based on this one ride. The CSRs in Brisbane seem to be supportive of these sorts of issues, reports from some on here are that other CSRs may not give a damn.


Who was the account holder, where was she sitting?

The fact that you're a man is not relevant. We are all human beings and we are all drivers. You were sexually demeaned and subjected to wildly inappropriate behavior.

In the class I took they told us that after the first question that you could not deflect state clearly that "I'm afraid that question is too personal ".

A Perceived Threat of physical violence is not what decides your behavior in the circumstance. You are a driver and under no circumstances should you be treated less than professionally.

The case here is the same as everyone who gets victimized, you cannot believe it is actually happening, you rack your brains trying to figure out what to do next, and you're incredulity paralyzes rational thought

Put a voice recorder app in a convenient place and start using it after the very first inappropriate remark.

If we as a community will not stand up for a drivers right to be treated with respect, courtesy and professionalism then&#8230;

Oh, I forgot, we are not a community, we are posters on an anonymous Internet forum...


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> This thread has just reinforced the double standards that apply in our society. It's just like when a female teacher gets off or gets a reduced sentence for banging her male student. Everyone is all "lucky bastard getting laid".
> 
> I am a male, and I just do not understand this attitude. If this was a female driver and it was male passengers, the responses would be completely reversed. No one, absolutely NO ONE deserves to be sexually harassed while carrying out their job.
> 
> ...


Agree!!!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

3MATX said:


> I'm a male uber driver in my 20's. I picked up three women from a bar and they were clearly intoxicated but still coherent and reasonable upon getting in and telling me their destination. As we drove though things turned sexual very quickly. The ladies started asking personal questions. It got as bad as them asking how big my penis is and whether or not I ate *****. The lady in my front passenger seat touched my arm, face, and lap all while laughing saying "I bet he wishes this ride was over". Normally I would have stopped and made them leave the car but they were my last fare during a guarantee period which required me to maintain 4.7 or higher rating. Kicking them out and giving them a piece of mind would have resulted in me losing my guarantee. Now I feel used and dirty, like I was not their driver but more of a male escort or stripper.
> 
> What would yall have done? Am I overreacting or is this as bad as I think it is? I don't know what constitutes sexual assault but I feel like if I behaved the same way with a lady I'd have been charged with something.


Seriously? this is a joke right? We're they attractive? What's the address where you dropped them off?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Seriously? this is a joke right? We're they attractive? What's the address where you dropped them off?


This is either an exceedingly successful troll or it genuinely happened to somebody.

If this really happened - then you're an asshole. I think I know you are "just kidding", it is just that the joke aint funny.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This is either an exceedingly successful troll or it is genuinely happen to somebody.
> 
> If this really happened then you're an asshole.


Seriously, your an asshole whether it happened or not. At least I stated that it was a joke. Some of the other responses were much worse than mine and didn't mention joke at all. I think you need to get out of your "fairy tale world".


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This is either an exceedingly successful troll or it genuinely happened to somebody.
> 
> If this really happened - then you're an asshole. I think I know you are "just kidding", it is just that the joke aint funny.


I think you're funny


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I know men who were sexually demeaned as children. I know several men who have been sexually demeaned as adults. It's not funny unless you have gone through it yourself and you're making jokes as black humor.

The suggestion that it is way worse for women to receive unwanted attention as it is for men is not accurate.

I'm happy to move onto silly, funny stuff, but this topic doesn't fit the bill.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

Another "benefit" of being an independent contractor is that you have no workplace protections like an employee. So Uber doesn't really have to take action at all on the drivers behalf


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

This class you took seems to be your bible now, you mention it every post. In drivers ed they taught me a bunch of bullshit that doesn't mean anything. Same with your fifty dollar reactivation class. You sound like an Uber csr mentioning your class...Your class...Your class. Blah. Get something new to talk about.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I spent $50 on that class. You're getting the tidbits for free. What's your beef?

I was earlier asked on this forum to spill the beans. I declined at the time, but I am posting them for people who are interested on the relevant posts. You're not the only one on this forum.

Tip. Take a bath. 

Is there anyone on this form that doesn't think that's funny?

Just to give you some perspective, I have dragged my 4.54 up to 4.55 this last week after 170 rides and then Ubered off after bagging a safe weekly 4.67 rating.

Though I strongly disagree with the adage, in my case it's true. Those who can't do teach.

As for something new, I just posted my first blog. "it is raining money in San Francisco"

Spoiler alert, there is one line mention in passing , for context , of the class


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I'm sorry, "man up" dude!


Wow Rich you are so very wrong. At NO TIME IS IT ACCEPTABLE FOR A RIDE TO TOUCH THE DRIVER. Little *****es.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> The guy didn't kick them out because he was afraid of ratings, it's allot different dude.


It was ratings which had a direct effect on my income due to the stipulations of the guarantees in my market. In the end, it was money that kept me from ending the ride and kicking them out.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

3MATX said:


> It was ratings which had a direct effect on my income due to the stipulations of the guarantees in my market. In the end, it was money that kept me from ending the ride and kicking them out.


If you already started the ride stopping it and kicking them out just shows you ended it in a different place. It's not a cancel or an unsuccessful trip. It's just not the same destination the PAX asked for.

Ratings have nothing to do with Guarantees last I checked. And reporting the issue will assure Uber is aware and they can take action.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Gotcha, like a *****, the money was more important than dignity. That is better than doing it for ratings, a little better.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Ratings have nothing to do with Guarantees last I checked. And reporting the issue will assure Uber is aware and they can take action.[/QUOTE]
Yes ratings do in fact matter in some markets for guarantees like Austin Texas. I'm required to maintain higher than a 4.7 for the entire period. So if I'm required to do five trips and even four of them rate me five stars, if just one rider rates me at 3 stars or lower I loose the guarantee for the entire time period.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

3MATX said:


> Ratings have nothing to do with Guarantees last I checked. And reporting the issue will assure Uber is aware and they can take action.


Yes ratings do in fact matter in some markets for guarantees like Austin Texas. I'm required to maintain higher than a 4.7 for the entire period. So if I'm required to do five trips and even four of them rate me five stars, if just one rider rates me at 3 stars or lower I loose the guarantee for the entire time period.[/QUOTE]

Either way there needs to be some leniency for something like that. It's a news story waiting to break open if Uber takes away your guarantee for something not in your control. You just need to report it to them.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

3MATX said:


> I know, auto correct didn't like assault. I can't change it


Yes you can.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

3MATX said:


> I reported them to uber. I just wanted to see what other drivers opinions were.


Learn to enjoy, man. Drunken women are NOT a threat (typically) to sober men, provided the women are unarmed. You are most definitely making a mountain out of a mole hill.

A few weeks ago I had a female pax who rode up front, held my hand, put her head on my shoulder, and told me her problems. I rather enjoyed it. However, I drew the line when I dropped her off and she asked me to come in and help her get into her pajamas.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> This thread has just reinforced the double standards that apply in our society. It's just like when a female teacher gets off or gets a reduced sentence for banging her male student. Everyone is all "lucky bastard getting laid".
> 
> I am a male, and I just do not understand this attitude. If this was a female driver and it was male passengers, the responses would be completely reversed. No one, absolutely NO ONE deserves to be sexually harassed while carrying out their job.
> 
> ...


"Lighten up, Francis."
-Sargent Hulka


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

We drive drunk people for a living (or extra money or fun, whatever). Drunk people do things they wouldn't normally do. If I found something so offensive to make an issue of it, I certainly wouldn't give a shit about some guarantee. What is the price for overlooking offensive? 20 bucks? 30?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

And for my money, your title is right. Don't change it. I would have felt more sexually assured by their actions than assaulted.


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I'm sorry, "man up" dude!


LOL!!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

3MATX said:


> I'm a male uber driver in my 20's. I picked up three women from a bar and they were clearly intoxicated but still coherent and reasonable upon getting in and telling me their destination. As we drove though things turned sexual very quickly. The ladies started asking personal questions. It got as bad as them asking how big my penis is and whether or not I ate *****. The lady in my front passenger seat touched my arm, face, and lap all while laughing saying "I bet he wishes this ride was over". Normally I would have stopped and made them leave the car but they were my last fare during a guarantee period which required me to maintain 4.7 or higher rating. Kicking them out and giving them a piece of mind would have resulted in me losing my guarantee. Now I feel used and dirty, like I was not their driver but more of a male escort or stripper.
> 
> What would yall have done? Am I overreacting or is this as bad as I think it is? I don't know what constitutes sexual assault but I feel like if I behaved the same way with a lady I'd have been charged with something.


Are you a Monk?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> Wow Rich you are so very wrong. At NO TIME IS IT ACCEPTABLE FOR A RIDE TO TOUCH THE DRIVER. Little *****es.


Unless its welcome


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> I would've ****ed them. And then rated them based on that.


You have some issues!!


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Txchick said:


> You have some issues!!


No, I don't. I'm single so I can **** whomever I want. 
Sometimes, it helps if they agree though.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> No, I don't. I'm single so I can **** whomever I want.
> Sometimes, it helps if they agree though.


Don't care what your status is..try toning your language down.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Don't care what your status is..try toning your language down.


Do I have to go to the principal's office as well?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Do I have to go to the principal's office as well?


What are you 10 years old?? You might find your language ok but as a women I find it offensive. You can state a point without all the F words. In your case...maybe not.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Txchick said:


> What are you 10 years old?? You might find your language ok but as a women I find it offensive. You can state a point without all the F words. In your case...maybe not.


Ok.. You have a point. Sorry, I did not mean to disrespect all women of course. But the women is the OP's story are ****s. So I thought the F word is more appropriate that "make love".

My apologies.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Get an assurance insurance


----------



## XLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

I've had female and male pax offer me oral sex or to come inside after a ride. Do yourself a favor and get business cards. I'm straight so for the guys I just chuckled and said no thanks man. If it's an attractive female, do the right thing and give her your card so in the event that she is wasted but happens to remember, she can call or text you when she's sober and you get a second chance without looking like a rapist.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> No, I don't. I'm single so I can **** whomever I want.
> Sometimes, it helps if they agree though.


Do it. I can see the headlines now...Uber driver charged with rape of drunken female passenger........you're not very bright are you?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Learn to enjoy, man. Drunken women are NOT a threat (typically) to sober men, provided the women are unarmed. You are most definitely making a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> A few weeks ago I had a female pax who rode up front, held my hand, put her head on my shoulder, and told me her problems. I rather enjoyed it. However, I drew the line when I dropped her off and she asked me to come in and help her get into her pajamas.


No one has the right to touch me, male or female, drunk or sober, hot or gross, in my car without getting my permission in advance. And since I have to drive safely, that means you cannot touch me while on a ride. Period.

So every time you agree to be pawed I'm going to get, "but the other driver let me do it. In fact he kind of liked it". Decisions you make, standards you set, we all have to live by.

There is no double standard when it comes to judging. If the driver is a man or woman, if the passenger is a man or a woman, you do not touch me in my car while we are on a ride. Period.

All touching, prearranged, has to be done outside of the car.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

This is one of those "stir the pot' threads. Of course there are some scenarios where it's "incidental" contact. "Curb Your Enthusiasm" has some great examples of unintentional "cop a feels".


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

/Threadjack

Is there such a job at Uber that onboards drivers? If not I think I passed up on a Pax trying to hit on me.....


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

uber is offering $500 a bounty for new drivers from Lyft who
Started before Jan 8 2015. You get $500 too. They are head hunters. Don't sell yourself cheap. Negotiate part of their bounty for yourself. IM me for more info.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

You should carry condoms, could have had a foursome with MILFS. Lost opportunity :-(


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Ok.. You have a point. Sorry, I did not mean to disrespect all women of course. But the women is the OP's story are ****s. So I thought the F word is more appropriate that "make love".
> 
> My apologies.


Thank you sir!! Very gracious of you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

So do you eat *****?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wisuber said:


> So do you eat *****?


my dentist told me it can give you mouth cancer!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> my dentist told me it can give you mouth cancer!


If you do it well, you will always have company!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> No one has the right to touch me, male or female, drunk or sober, hot or gross, in my car without getting my permission in advance. And since I have to drive safely, that means you cannot touch me while on a ride. Period.
> 
> So every time you agree to be pawed I'm going to get, "but the other driver let me do it. In fact he kind of liked it". Decisions you make, standards you set, we all have to live by.
> 
> ...


Geez! I'm Catholic and have various indoctrinated barriers that pop up in the company of tactile Women. But honestly, you need to relax, let things flow.

There's always the confessional and Latin Mass you can go to afterwards if you really have lots of fun!


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dude you're actually lucky if they were hot.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> You can edit the title under thread tools at the top. You got felt up by some drunk middle aged ladies, sounds terrible, too bad your young and inexperienced otherwise this thread could have been about how you banged three middle aged ladies. Way sexier.


Thanks for that image. No I sympathize with 3MATX. I don't want that kind of attention. A situation like that could go very wrong, very quickly. I'll stick to hitting on sleazy women ( or being hit on by sleazy women) the old fashioned way: in skanky dives and meat market bars. Leave skanky UBER out of it.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Cool, so if you're getting harassed you'll end the ride, not worry about ratings or money. That's not agreeing with whoever. That's agreeing with me. Or if you do worry about ratings and money you won't then complain about it on the forum. Cool.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> You can edit the title under thread tools at the top. You got felt up by some drunk middle aged ladies, sounds terrible, too bad your young and inexperienced otherwise this thread could have been about how you banged three middle aged ladies. Way sexier.


Who said they were middle aged? The OP described them as "women" and "ladies" but did not mention their ages.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Women/Ladies = Middle Aged
Tramps/****s = Late Twenties
Stripper = Early Twenties
Sorority Girls = Late Teens

Whatever....is that what you focused on?


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

this is USA not UAE broooooo ))))


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Phoenix666 said:


> You should carry condoms, could have had a foursome with MILFS. Lost opportunity :-(


I agree. Wasted opportunity.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Sigh...better than the big black guy that kept putting his hands on my shoulders and rubbing me from behind my seat last weekend >.> His friends kept hitting him and telling him to stop, was only going a few miles but that was my last fare of the night >.>


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

Hmmmm....this is an interesting topic. Unless you rely on Uber to make a living, I would have volunteered to rake the hit to my ratings. However, with that being said and the "double standard" subject being brought up would the effort and the potential of extra curricular activities been worth it? 

Although it seems nothing really happened this was amusing (and enlightening)

Duane


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

3MATX said:


> Now I feel used and dirty, like I was not their driver but more of a male escort or stripper.
> .


BUHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> I would've ****ed them. And then rated them based on that.


Buahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

if they looked good I would have let them molest me all night


----------

